# Windows 11 dual boot experiences



## jbo (Dec 13, 2021)

Does anybody here have any experiences with dual booting Windows 11?
As far as I know Windows 11 requires TPM. And as far as I know FreeBSD has some issues with waking up from S states when TPM is enabled.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 13, 2021)

Can' you turn it of with tpm.msc ?
The doc,





						tpm(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				





			https://papers.freebsd.org/2019/BSDCan/stanek-Improving_Security_of_the_FreeBSD_Boot_Process.files/stanek-Improving_Security_of_the_FreeBSD_Boot_Process-paper.pdf


----------



## a6h (Dec 13, 2021)

TPM 2.0 is recommended, but TPM 1.2 works too. If you want to bypass it completely, then use the following method.

During the installation and at the very beginning, before pressing NEXT in the Language/Time/Keyboard windows,
press SHIFT+F10, in which opens a CMD.

1. Open a CMD
`SHIFT+F10`

2. Run regedit
`regedit`

3. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup

4. Select the Setup key. It's a folder. Right click -> `New` -> `Key` -> name: LabConfig
Now there's new key, aka folder under Setup key

5. Select the "LabConfig" key, and add these two value:

type: DWORD-32bit
name: BypassRAMCheck
value: 1

type: DWORD-32bit
name: BypassSecureBootCheck
value: 1

type: DWORD-32bit
name: BypassTPMCheck
value: 1

6. close the "registry", exit the CMD, and you're good to go.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> as far as I know FreeBSD has some issues with waking up from S states when TPM is enabled.



Any links handy? Thanks.

Also FYI FreeBSD bug 260138 – (tpm2_passphrase) TPM2 Support in bootloader / kernel in order to retrieve GELI passphrase



jbodenmann said:


> As far as I know Windows 11 requires TPM.



Yes and no.

Answers to <https://superuser.com/q/1680925/84988> include a link to Microsoft's documented workaround and warning relating to `AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU`


----------

